# Part # for oem HS928 auger shear pin? [Solved]



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

My HS928 came with a toolkit that in part came with 2 auger shear pins and 2 nuts. It's about 10 years old. I've gone through my 2 shear pins and want to get more, but I can't find the oem part number for them as I only saved the bags for the nuts. 

What's the part # for the auger shear pin of an HS928? I bought some shear pins from my Honda reseller but he sold me Chinese bolts and I'm not comfortable using/trusting them. I also checked the manual, it doesn't list them. Thanks!


----------



## RedVoodoo (Mar 11, 2016)

*Shear Pins*

Piedmont...I've got a 2016 Honda HSS926ATD. I just picked up some extra shear pins on Friday from my Honda dealers.


I bought both the auger shear pin and blower shear pin.


Auger shear pin is 90119-V45-A00 (listed as 6mm x 18). The blower shear pin is 90121-V45-A00 (listed as 6mm x 18 (carriage type)


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Get your frame serial number, then look up your machine here: https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml

You can then click on your machine and scroll down through the parts.

Or after you get your model, go to: All Years Honda Snowblower Parts

Then go to your model and click through to the Auger section.

You can also use the Honda parts finder on the forum: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/22066-online-honda-factory-parts-look-up.html


----------



## RedVoodoo (Mar 11, 2016)

Piedmont...I meant to say I have a 2016 Honda HSS928ATD...not 926.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

RedVoodoo said:


> Piedmont...I've got a 2016 Honda HSS926ATD. ...Auger shear pin is 90119-V45-A00 (listed as 6mm x 18). The blower shear pin is 90121-V45-A00 (listed as 6mm x 18 (carriage type)


Those won't be the same for the HS series...but that was cool of you to post part numbers.


----------

